# King Snakes...



## marknga (Jun 19, 2011)

At my Mom and Dad's today for Fathers Day and my 17 year old who wants to be a biologist and herpetologist finds these King Snakes in the front yard. I'm not sure if they was loving or fighting??? At first thought it was one but then determined it was two Kings, with larger one mostly down in a mole hole. After watching them for 30 or 40 minutes the smaller one got loose and slithered away only to have my daughter pick him up for a couple of pictures.
Very cool encounter....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like it's about to shed. Very cool pics.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2011)

That's awesome! I will have to show these to my daughter!


----------



## quinn (Jun 19, 2011)

very cool shots!I think maybe you found their love den!


----------



## leo (Jun 20, 2011)

Real neat shots, thanks for sharing them


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome shots.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 20, 2011)

Great series.

Hoss


----------



## ts602 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats my kind of girl. Cool pics


----------



## cre8foru (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice shots. I think Eastern Kingsnakes are so pretty with their banded patterns.


----------



## marknga (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.
So were they loving or fighting?


----------



## zedex (Jun 30, 2011)

The pix show them in the mating coil. Notice how the tails are closely kept next to each other, slightly outstretched.

 It is rare that they mate while opaque. Generally, while the eyes are "milked over", they prefer to be left alone as sight is very limited and multitasking can have fatal consequences. As example, the camera could very well have been a pedator and obviously, they did not notice the observation.

 Very nice pix, though.


----------



## Heartstarter (Jun 30, 2011)

If they were not loving, one of them would be dead. Im no snake expert but I can tell you that King snakes dont play. If one was trying to make a meal of the other then one wouldnt have survived the encounter, IMO.


----------



## marknga (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info and observations.


----------

